# Bowhunting in suburban area



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

This upcoming season im going to be bowhunting in a very suburban area. There are houses everywhere. I got permission from one land owner and this is just under 3 acres. The legal limit of bowhunting in my state is 50 yards away from a house. Rangefinder proves that i will be legal from where my stand is. The houses surrounding me will be under 100 yards away from me. I have a couple questions and concerns for you guys....I NEED my deer to not very far AT ALL. Besides making a perfect shot, what broadhead do you think will help me out the most here? I am currently using a rage 3 blade. Another question is do any of you guys have expierence hunting in a very populated area such as this one? I dont know if the surrounding neighbors are non hunting orrrr.....anti hunting:sad: What type of things would i need to do to be in legal trouble? ( somebody seeing me hunting but i am on my property and 50 yards away, walking onto another property to get my deer, asking permission to walk onto another property and explain to them i need to get my dead deer but them saying no) Basically what do i need to do to avoid the 5-o:tongue: This whole thread was kind of confusing to explain so if you want to help me out here message me and ill give you more detail. thanks!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> This upcoming season im going to be bowhunting in a very suburban area. There are houses everywhere. I got permission from one land owner and this is just under 3 acres. The legal limit of bowhunting in my state is 50 yards away from a house. Rangefinder proves that i will be legal from where my stand is. The houses surrounding me will be under 100 yards away from me. I have a couple questions and concerns for you guys....I NEED my deer to not very far AT ALL. Besides making a perfect shot, what broadhead do you think will help me out the most here? I am currently using a rage 3 blade. Another question is do any of you guys have expierence hunting in a very populated area such as this one? I dont know if the surrounding neighbors are non hunting orrrr.....anti hunting:sad: What type of things would i need to do to be in legal trouble? ( somebody seeing me hunting but i am on my property and 50 yards away, walking onto another property to get my deer, asking permission to walk onto another property and explain to them i need to get my dead deer but them saying no) Basically what do i need to do to avoid the 5-o:tongue: This whole thread was kind of confusing to explain so if you want to help me out here message me and ill give you more detail. thanks!


PM sent:wink:


i forgot to say that you shouldn't worry about neighbors seeing you.... if you camo is good enough. had several times that people just walking 30 yards away and not even have a clue...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

armyboy said:


> PM sent:wink:
> 
> 
> i forgot to say that you shouldn't worry about neighbors seeing you.... if you camo is good enough. had several times that people just walking 30 yards away and not even have a clue...


I've never worn camo besides an old pair of boots... and had people pass feet from me without seeing me. As for hunting in such a heavily populated area, a) don't shoot anyone or their pets b)be respectful to evreyone, and c) take only the best shot. Nothing is worse than having some kid shoot a deer and have it run wildly into your front yard bleeding and flopping around (this happened to a kid in my school. He shot an expandable with much too light arrows into the front leg of a buck and it staggered into someone's yard hobbling around. Luskily the homeowner was also an archer and killed the deer- the young man wasn't allowed back).


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> I've never worn camo besides an old pair of boots... and had people pass feet from me without seeing me. As for hunting in such a heavily populated area, a) don't shoot anyone or their pets b)be respectful to evreyone, and c) take only the best shot. Nothing is worse than having some kid shoot a deer and have it run wildly into your front yard bleeding and flopping around (this happened to a kid in my school. He shot an expandable with much too light arrows into the front leg of a buck and it staggered into someone's yard hobbling around. Luskily the homeowner was also an archer and killed the deer- the young man wasn't allowed back).


thats always the cause, anywhere.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah i would not worry about them seeing u.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

yea some people that spend big money just to feed the deer to see them make it though the year or just watch them 
yea dont cross lines and just try and drop'em dead and instead of waiting till after the shot to go ask the land owners to go track tell them before the season you will be hunting IN YOUR area and if one happens to died on there proptery would you beable to go get it and you never know they may even let you hunt on that land anyway


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

armyboy said:


> thats always the cause, anywhere.


Excellent point, but none the less. I've soon too many stories about people being disrespectful to let it go unsaid.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*you know ...............*

Depending on the neighbors, it may be respectful to go to the closest houses and let them you “will” be hunting near by. im not sure, but if it's legal for you to be hunting in that area; than i imagine you can do pretty much anything you have to do to retrieve your animal. Even if that means draggin' it out of someone’s yard.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

alright number 1 your in camo dont worry about beeing seen.
number 2 use a big cut on conntact head, i use hell razors. farthest one ran was thirty yards.
number 3 train on your grouping at twenty to thirty yards. if you can. im not telling you to. just simpley saying if you shoot the deer in the neck it wont go eneywere. i know from expirence. shot one thirty yards in the jugguler and spine. it droped. but i also shoot a hundred arrows a day. so just some advice. i hunt in places like that to. just stay still and quit and you will have no worrys.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> alright number 1 your in camo dont worry about beeing seen.
> number 2 use a big cut on conntact head, i use hell razors. farthest one ran was thirty yards.
> number 3 train on your grouping at twenty to thirty yards. if you can. im not telling you to. just simpley saying if you shoot the deer in the neck it wont go eneywere. i know from expirence. shot one thirty yards in the jugguler and spine. it droped. but i also shoot a hundred arrows a day. so just some advice. i hunt in places like that to. just stay still and quit and you will have no worrys.


i wouldn't say shooting a deer in the neck will drop it, cause i shot mine there and i ran 175-200 yards before dropin. hit it in the jugguler very easy blood trail.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Something else brought to my attention. Make sure your bow is SILENT. A loud bow in conjunction with getting hit with an arrow will send a deer running- we've all had it. 

And head and neck shots are tricky- you'd be better getting a good heart and lung shot. Larger target. A quiet bow and a good cut on contact head through the heart will do the trick each time.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

listen, just wack the deer in the vitals and you'll be fine. if you really are wanting to drop this deer in it's tracks; then shooting in the spine is the most 100% sure shot that will do it.


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*urban bowhunting*

i have alot of experience hunting near houses...although i havent hunted deer...(not alot round here, as in, within 5 hours of here)but i hunt rabbits and kangaroos (with a bow) on my 1 acre block....i use long wire judo piont heads so if i get a miss that it wont richoce into a house or person:mg:

i bump into people all the time...last week i was hunting when some freak rode onto my land on his motorbike.....i was 5feet away from him...i had to jump out of the way(i was hiding from him)....man he must have crapped his pants....some kid jumps out of a bush carrying a compound, face paint and a ghillie suit!:wink:

but (ALTHOUGH I DONT HAVE ANY EXPERIENCE)then i would say go for the vitals....if you are confident...but if you dont want to get the head mounted then go for a head shot:darkbeer:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont think ill be aiming for the neck or head, i think im going to go for the perfect vital shot. as for my bow, my bow is very quite so that wont be an issue. and if i get that perfect vital shot i know that rage 3 blade will do some big damage if all 3 blades open right which they probably will.


----------



## Picard (Jan 16, 2008)

I might tell some of the closest neighbors that I would be hunting the land. If a deer did run to someone's yard and die, I would just drag it out of there ASAP and hope nobody saw it. I've never done this so don't take my advice too seriously.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> I dont think ill be aiming for the neck or head, i think im going to go for the perfect vital shot. as for my bow, my bow is very quite so that wont be an issue. and if i get that perfect vital shot i know that rage 3 blade will do some big damage if all 3 blades open right which they probably will.


talk to the neighbors, and you'll be fine.:wink:


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

like kegan said if you make a good shot it shouldnt leave the property your hunting even if its only 3 acres....all the deer ive shot with my bow they havent ran more than 40 yards


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

and like a couple of people said make sure its a shot your sure of i dont know how good a shot u are but the farthest one ive shot was 32 yards and thats because it was a perfect shot


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i will not hunt in a surburban area


----------



## BighornDropper8 (Mar 28, 2008)

*you dont have to worry about your broadhead*

me and you have been hunting together for a long time now and i know for a fact that you can hit where you aim, and i also know that your bow is powerful enough to blow through every deer you shoot so i would say definately stay with your rage three blade because when you are passing right through the deer you need something that will provide you with a huge cutting diameter, they will do the damage you need to have good clean fast kills.


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------

